# Concorde Simulator



## DFM+BB (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone !

Hoooo I know I know, doesn't sound like WWII and not military at all !!
You are right ! 

But this is not for me, one of my friends on a french forum is making a full size Concorde simulator, and he is in deep needs of the instrumentation manuals ( so yes this is really specific).

So as I know some of our British friends are reading and they constructed this Nice aircraft with us ( Froggy French ) maybe some of you have these manual available on pdf ? Don't hesitate to "private message" me about this ! would be really nice to get some help 

Thank you guys ! 
and btw : hope Santa spoiled each one of you and wishes you a happy new year !


----------



## RAGMAN (Feb 5, 2013)

how come no company has made another supersonic passenger plane like the concorde?


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 5, 2013)

RAGMAN said:


> how come no company has made another supersonic passenger plane like the concorde?



The Russians also made a SST, but crashed it demostrating it at the Paris air show.
The operational cost of a SST is so high that no one can operate it at a profit.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Feb 7, 2013)

The Tupulov Tu-144 (Soviet SST) was actually introduced before the Concorde believe it or not. It only flew for 3 years though. It's a shame that the Cocorde was retired. The only crash was the one during 2000 and the reason it crashed is because a piece of tire on the runway got sucked into an engine and started the plane on fire.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry SHARJBITEATTACK, you are wrong. Let me explain.
Don't take wrong what is following maybe it is my French Patriotism speaking  

Firstly the TUPOLEV (not Tupolov) Tu-144 was introduced only a few month before Concorde, but it is now prooved that the "Sud Aviation" factories were spyed by the Russians and technical drawing of the Concorde were found into soviet hands...so maybe it flew earlier but soviet Union got power to accelerate construction programs by that time.

Regarding the reasons of the crash, I invite you to read the official BEA ( French NTSB ) report on the subject. It did not says " a piece of of tire on the runway got stucked into an engine" this is Wrong ! deeply wrong sorry.

Here is the link : BEA - Concorde
This is public you can download to read.

What happened : DC10 from continental airlines was poorly repaired on Engine N°3 (without following constructor's informations ) the part fall of from the DC10 during take off at CDG airport ; while the Concorde was taking off just after the DC10 the parts came to cut the main right landing gear tire. A part from this tire deeply impact the wing and created an "hydraulic pressure/reaction" into the fuel tank. That hydraulic reaction caused the fuel tank to open itself from the interior ( metal sheets fall off on the runway ) and fuel started to leak into the right engines, causing the huges flames we know. Badly the fuel was pumping, causing the engines to loose a little power and the V2 was already passed ; so pilots had not choice but to take off and trie to land at LeBourget ( not far )... sadly we know the result. 

I think 90% of French people ( and at least all French aircraft enthousiast I know ) Cries in tears when we saw Concordre in a last low fly ; just to say Bye Bye my friends over all paris area....I cried.

I f you got to Paris, I recommend you the Musée du Bourget ; with also Concorde prototype and Concorde face to face in the same place : Impressive !
( also a Lot of other nice aircrafts from the 1880's to 2000's ! )

SO, any documentation for my friend ?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 8, 2013)

RAGMAN said:


> how come no company has made another supersonic passenger plane like the concorde?


Simple ( yes and not of course nothing is simple ) Concorde was built in a time were fuel was "cheap" and also Us were a little upset that small France and UK made such an aircraft before them ; so firstly lobbying killed the aircraft and then came 1973 ... First petroleum crisis that encourage companies to take much passenger in one flyght and buy bigger aircraft instead of the faster one. This aircraft was simply not bankable by that time


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> The Russians also made a SST, but crashed it demostrating it at the Paris air show.
> The operational cost of a SST is so high that no one can operate it at a profit.



Or a close call with a French Mirage photo-recon plan in the soup contributed to loss of control while the Concordski was at the edge of it's flight envelope. 

Hey not my conspiracy! Look it up.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes you are right this as also the reasons why Concordsky never made it commercially.
But I still don't really understand why this Mirage III was instructed to do "spy pictures" (so close...) in flight as we know, all Soviet aircraft that comes to LeBourget were basically spied on the ground on every angle.
(bad joke : wonder if this Mirage III was credited with a victory...really abd joke I admit ).


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

Not a bad joke, man. I bet a phantom kill was posted if it's true. You never know what the cold war rationale brings out in nations. Hell the west was contemplating underground nukes to stop the red horde. So what's the upset about a little Mirage at a public aerospace display. Who knows...


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I agree with you, but the Mirage story was covered at first for a good reason, this was not to be meant publicly ! 
So knowing a little about the French army I better bet that the pilot of the Mirage went into serious troubble like never fly again in the army...so claim an aerial vitory I think this is far from true. I said bad joke because sadly pilots an crew were killed without asking for it ( by asking for it I mean beeing in a war, be a fighter pilot ; knowing the risk to make a long story short ) and I personnally think ( and I know you will feel the same ) this is really sad when a pilot die in an aircraft for whatever reasons.

About the cold war, did you know that story : Once Soviet Migs came across a buch of McDonnell Banshee over the sea ( don't remeber the place exaclty just that the sea was really cold ) and resulted in a old school dog fight ; I think at least some planes were shot down and as a major crisis Us President got Soviet first secretary on the phone...what did they decided ? To claim this never exist and let the unfortunated pilots who ejected face their destiny in the cold sea...
I got to find back this story, it was published a while ago in a French magazine ( so bad I am stuck in Brazil without my personnal documentation ! )


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 19, 2013)

DFM+BB said:


> Sorry SHARJBITEATTACK, you are wrong. Let me explain.
> Don't take wrong what is following maybe it is my French Patriotism speaking
> 
> Firstly the TUPOLEV (not Tupolov) Tu-144 was introduced only a few month before Concorde, but it is now prooved that the "Sud Aviation" factories were spyed by the Russians and technical drawing of the Concorde were found into soviet hands...so maybe it flew earlier but soviet Union got power to accelerate construction programs by that time.
> ...



Thanks for correcting me. Did the 2000 crash play a significant role in the demise of this aircraft and future SST's? It is to my understanding that people were hesitant to travel on it afterwards, even though the accident was not caused by a malfunction of the aircraft but rather an issue of a foreign object on the runway.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2013)

DFM+BB said:


> About the cold war, did you know that story : Once Soviet Migs came across a buch of McDonnell Banshee over the sea ( don't remeber the place exaclty just that the sea was really cold ) and resulted in a old school dog fight ; I think at least some planes were shot down and as a major crisis Us President got Soviet first secretary on the phone...what did they decided ? To claim this never exist and let the unfortunated pilots who ejected face their destiny in the cold sea...
> I got to find back this story, it was published a while ago in a French magazine ( so bad I am stuck in Brazil without my personnal documentation ! )



Yes you are so right. Want to read a fantastic book about the Cold War and their successes and casualties? Read "Blind Man's Bluff". A haunting series of stories with truly tragic consequences. If folks think that the Cold War was an armchair war, they are seriously mistaken. Many lives were lost over many years. And those of us who endured the daily reminders of "duck and cover" and other ominous aspects of imminent atomic annihilation have mental scars to this day. It truly was a war. Just framed as such.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

@SHARKBITEATTACK you are welcome.
Sorry again, this was my French patriotism speaking (you know how we French are Hahahahaha  )
So the accident plays a significant role in the demise of the Concorde but mostly as an excuse more than an efficient fact. Most important problem was (As I said above) that the aircraft was not totally "bankable" for the company (petroleum crisis etc...) more like a prestige aircraft and sorry for that but also killed by American lobbying.
People were not hesitant travelling with this aircraft, as it was the only one who never crashed, by mechanical failure, in 30 years of commercial flight ( you can compare with other aircraft, no one sustain such comparisons ). In fact people knew that this was the end of an area and rush to buy all remaining tickets.

Future SST is simply not a solution for now for a simple reason, ecology, at a time were Boeing and Airbus are trying to reduce noise, fuel consumption, and less fuel/kilometer/passenger a new SST simply won't be understand by general public I think (also regarding to the cost of such a program ).


@MATT308 ; thanks for the reading ! I'll definitely try to find this book, looks really interesting! You are right this was really a war, and by a way or another we are still paying its consequence. Worst! we never learn from our mistakes... remember when USSR invaded Afghanistan ? US were really happy to send weapons to Afghan people and military training (instead of sending regular US troops to help)...that unfortunately years later they used on 9/11 (but not only)... And guess what are we planning to do in Syria?? Give them weapons, no troops... who want to bet that we are making the same mistake?


----------

